# Mit ugatsz?



## ニツラム

Gondolkodtam olyanokon, mint "What the hell are you talking about?" ez tűnik a leghétköznapibbnak, vagy "What are you squawking about?" és "What are you blustering about?" de ez a kettő, bár sokkal szó szerintibb, nem tűnik túl gyakorinak... Olyan fordítást keresek ami lehetőleg mind a kettőt teljesíti, és mindemellett tökéletesen átadja a jelentést is. Tud valaki ebben segíteni?


----------



## Zsanna

Szia ...(hogy szólíthatunk berkeinkben, általunk használt ABC-vel kifejezve?) és üdv a fórumunkon!

Nekem ezzel az a gondom, hogy már eleve magyarul nem használom ezt a kifejezést (hál' istennek, nekem sem mondják), tehát azon túl, hogy eleve csupán durvának tűnik, igazából nem tudom, hogy lehet-e egy általános fordítást megadni rá (azaz egy adott példa v. szövegösszefüggés megadása nélkül). 

Nekem ez elsősorban a beszélőt jellemzi, nem pedig a mondandóját (vagy esetleg azt a személyt, akihez szól)... 
Ha ebből indulunk ki, tehát egy durva kérdésnek vesszük egyszerűen, akkor a megoldás lehet ez: *What are you yapping about?*


----------



## ニツラム

Köszönöm a választ! A nevem "Nitram" japán katakana átírással 

Jómagam sem használom ezt a kifejezést, de egy olyan szöveget kell fordítsak amelyben ez előfordult és teljesen elakadtam ebből a szempontból... Mindenesetre köszönöm, a javasolt fordítás kifejezetten tetszik.


----------



## Zsanna

Nagyon szívesen, Nitram.
Csak egy kis megjegyzés: ha biztos akarsz lenni a megfelelő árnyalatban, esetleg érdemes rákérdezni az English Only fórumon eredeti angolok véleményére. 
Esetleg még tovább lehet finomítani, hogy pl. brit vagy amerikai angol legyen inkább. (Az általam javasolt a brit angolt beszélő férjemmel kialakított forma.)


----------

